# Bloat!!!!



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Hey Guys

Just looking for some info on cichlid BLOAT. I had my new tank now for over 2 months and slowly I am loosing fish once a week due to BLOAT. My water is perfect and I always change the water weekly (30%). I dont know why its still happening. I am feeding them NLS and Hikari Excel......once a day. Need help.

Maybe I'm feeding too much but I read some info that it doesn't matter but I think it may be overfeeding. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

You'd be surprised how small of amounts they need compared to what they seemingly need/want. Also feeding two smaller amount twice daily equalling an appropriate daily amount is better then one big feed if you have many fish. 

I'm sure others will chime in asking for params in the tank and water prepped for changes also maybe tank size and stock and type of filtration.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of cichlid do you have? Please post some condition, background information, water parameter, etc... as much as possible.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I was once told by one cichlid reseller he fed every second day and only the smaller size nls even for the big guys. He used metronidazole to treat bloat.


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

I was thinking of feeding my cichlids only every other day too. I also read that soaking my NLS with epsom salt would help. So far I have lost 5 decent size fish in a 125 gallon tank. What I have left is 7 full size and 23 2.5-3.5 inches of Haps and Peacocks left. 

I tested my water conditions again and everything is perfect. I have plenty of texas holey rock (200 lbs) in the tank. I don't know why these cichlids are so sensitive to BLOAT. VERY FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

I am using an FX6 and a dual head wave maker


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are only using a fx6, you might not have enough filtration. In general, you should aim for 10x turn over. FX6 does about 500+ gph. Your tank is 125g so you should aim for another canister. 

I know you said your water parameter is fine. Can you give us the reading? Anmonia nitrite, nitrate, ph, gh, and kh?

You said your tank is a new setup for two months, how did you cycle your tank? Did you also add all those fish all at once or a big bulk of them all at once? 

Sometimes fish just get bloat by other fish giving them stress...


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

From my limited experience, stress more than anything will cause an african to bloat. Are you sure that it's bloat? (post some pictures).


----------

